# please help



## kelsiex2 (Oct 5, 2014)

hi everyone im new here,

just got a kitten at 8 weeks now realised he was too young..im struggling to cope as he bites, scratches and pounces on me..I love him so much but its getting ridiculous and have to think of my child safety (she's 5) he has toys on strings that I play woth him with so if he scratches me I persistently divert his attention too or if he bites say a firm no and ignore him for ten mins..im at my wits end an am starting to become uneasy in my own home..

how long will this go on for because I'm struggling to cope I dont want to have to let him go my son loves him and so do I

please don't judge I just really need some advise

thank you


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

8 weeks old is far to young to be away from his mum and siblings,
it is at this age he would be learning how to behave himself from his mum,
Kittens play aggressively because that's what comes naturally to them. Many people get a kitten believing that they are sweet cuddly little pets but be aware they have their moments. Kittens can be all teeth and claws! You have to remember that kittens have an instinct to play rough. It is part of a normal kitten's development to play aggressively because they are learning the predatory skills that a cat in the wild would need to know for survival. On a reassuring note, most kittens grow out of the aggressive stage and grow into adorable, sweet natured cats who would never dream of biting or scratching you. 

Just a thought. Have you considered having two kittens instead of one?


----------



## kelsiex2 (Oct 5, 2014)

Thank you for your reply..i gathered he was too young now after doing some research..i did think about it but realistically with vets bills etc..i won't be able to afford it im just looking for some reasurrance he will grow out of it I love him dearly but dont want to be afraid in my own home x


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

I got our cats at 8 weeks because the person who hd them just wanted rid of the kittens asap.

I found that they did leap and bite and play fight, and if they grab you it can be painful. My son tapped his cat on the nose and told her "No!". I usually blew in their faces and said "No". Your kitten will grow out of it - it tends to be a baby thing - but it may take a few months. Ours calmed down a lot after they were neutered and so did my son's.

I would find an early neutering vet and get him/her neutered asap - for lots of reasons, not just over-excitability.

(Many cat people are just a criss-cross of scratches under their clothes).


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

This is not unusual for a kittens, they do get better with age .... 

I'm stuggling to understand how you can be uneasy about an 8wk old kitten though


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I think many people when they adopt young kittens get used to being covered in scratches and having their fingers chewed. It is all done in play by the kitten, and in my experience doesn't really hurt much, as their claws are tiny and too small and soft to do more than scratch the surface of your skin. However the scratches can be a bit sore particularly when you get them wet in the shower. I have never yet had a kitten break the skin when they bite me, and it is usually easy enough to redirect their attention to a chew toy such as a Kong Kickeroo, which I have all over my house for the cats so there is always one to hand when needed.

Kong Kickeroo Pattern 1: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

and a smaller one for kittens:

Kong Kitten Kickeroo: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

As has been said in a previous post, this scratching and biting is the kind of play a kitten would enjoy with their siblings. Your kitten has been removed from his mum and sibs too young so he is missing out on learning vital skills for life, which he gets through rough and tumble play. He will need this less and less as he matures, but meanwhile it is up to you to provide him with the learning opportunities he needs, protecting yourself in the process.  So try not to just say "no" to him if he bites and scratches, but instead re-direct his babyish aggression to a toy such as the Kickeroo, or to an interactive toy such as Flying Frenzy, with its choice of many lovely attachments.

I must say I have always found it best to adopt kittens in pairs, so they have a playmate and can learn manners from each other.


----------



## ewamago (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi there,

I am sure it will get better. We have a 7 week old girl and she been with us almost 3 weeks now. And she only cuddles when she is tired. She is a real handful and my legs were bleeding from scratches for first couple of weeks (she liked to climb my leg ) we got her some toys (nothing expensive, couple of balls, some strings, ribbons, a teddy) and we invest a bit of time morning and evening to play with her and we try to be consistent with response when she bites or scratches (which is not always easy) I work from home so its a bit easier as I have an eye on her during a day.

She is less climbing now, of course are some moments when she bites (really hard) but we replace hand with teddy and she learns (at least I hope she does :001_rolleyes. She is still quiet shy and runs under sofa now and than (but comes out when called). 

I was very impatient at beginning as I didnt realised she will be so full of energy and I was expecting a cuddly ball as you see on youtube but now she is slowly getting used to us so fingers cross.

Good luck


----------



## Aubrie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

Damage done by a 12 week old kitten



















And that's just my hands, my two and five year old boys have scratches too. That's what kittens do, all part of normal kitten behaviour.

Rupert was young when we got him too and he is a handful sometimes and their claws do hurt. But there are a few things to try.

First, remember that all cats live on a cycle:

Hunt
Catch
Kill
Eat
Groom
Sleep
Repeat

So try to adjust your play times with him to reflect this. Lots of very active play, wand toys, laser pens, fetch, cat tree activities, etc. Let him get really tired out then feed him, have snuggles for grooming and then he'll sleep.

Redirect him to a toy if he scratches or bites. And get him neutered as soon as you can, Rupert was done at the weekend at exactly 12 weeks.


----------



## tmerc22 (Jul 21, 2014)

Well said Aubrie30! 
Dexter-Meowgi is 16 weeks this week and he's a cuddly love bug BUT he goes mad at playtime :scared:
He needs a good 30min play session with his flying frenzy (best toy ever in my opinion!) In the morning, 30mins in the afternoon and 30mins early evening and at least 15 mins before bed! They all vary but I spend about 2 hours a day on playtime or he's got too much energy. 
The positive thing is the aggression sounds like play aggression so normal for kittens, if he was hissing, biting/scratching at all times that would be a concern but during playtime shows he's just playing but needs to be told when it's too much.
I say 'no' very firmly and try and redirect to another toy if he does it again I ignore him and walk away a third attack means he goes in the kitchen on his own for 10 mins to calm down. He usually is by the door hung head in shame with a sorry mum expression when I open the door 
I am getting him neutered at 5 months so I expect him to calm down a bit by 6 months. 
I to have 2 children, 4 and 18 months. My 4 year old is fantastic with him and i've explained he needs to be careful of his hands and feet when Dexter is playful, I told him if he's nasty to him he will scratch or bite as he will be scared and my son has been scared by this so treats him really well and enjoys playing rod toys with him, we have a no pick up rule as well which both children seem to understand. 
My 18 month year old is harder to explain to but I think she understands to an extent that kitty will hurt if she's naughty to him and she must be gentle and kind.
I give Evie soft pom pom balls she can throw Dexter so she feels she is playing too.
Dexter has put his paw on my daughters tights once and my son's trousers with 'big eyes' so I quickly pull him away and start playing! 
I'm sure it will get better, good luck and keep us posted :thumbsup:


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

Hey there,
Good luck with kitten season!
I got Oleg when he was 8 or 9 weeks and the first few weeks were quite intense. My hands were covered in scratches, when it all started to hurt I started to try new protection techniques 

- Practice active playing as often as you can especially before meal time, he needs a lot of playing and you need him to get tired.
- When he's completely wild, as in scary wild, which happened a couple of time with Oleg, breathe, step back and avoid interaction till he's calmed down a bit. 
- Don't stimulate or let your children stimulate him when he's grooming, grooming is usually a sign he's whining down, let him. 
- When he bites or scratches, as you've been doing, divert to toys OR (and this will help) move hands/feet/limbs away from him SLOWLY or freeze until he calms down, THEN divert to toy/game. When you move your hands next to him, even when it's because you're trying to free yourself up, he sees it as a game. So you need to free yourself up slowly, hide your hands away SLOWLY. 

Oleg bites either to ask for play or to tell me to stop petting him. 
It's a matter of identifying which it is and act accordingly.

It'll get better.


----------



## clofinch (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi

I got my two kittens at the age of 8weeks, not realising they were too young either! One of my kittens craves attention and the other is quite happy to keep himself occupied! I had one kitten in the past and it was harder hence why I now have two so they can keep each other occupied, they are from the same litter too!

They both have there moments biting and I sometimes screetch to tell them to stop and it does normally work, they are meant to slightly calm down after the snip but cant be sure until I have it done as mine are only 4months old.

Not sure if 2 cats is what you would want but mine constantly play or groom eachother and it really does help


----------



## Lietta (Oct 7, 2014)

The kitten is very young, he probably has problems with teeth that are renewing. The mother helps kittens to defend themselves, but she also helps them to realize when they are 'exaggerating' with claws. In some way, you should substitute the kitten's mum, and figure out an 'educative' method which is natural and familiar to him! Have you ever thought, for example, of sweetly returning the bite? Moreover, the cat should have the possibility of playing and releasing his energy. Cats who live in the country or enjoy a garden are more subjected to dangers but, at the same time, they have the possibility of hunting, of enjoying themselves by chasing insects and butterflies. They can result, paradoxically, more 'self-controlled' than those who live indoor! :001_wub:


----------



## Bluefluffybirmans (Jun 9, 2014)

Some excellent advice has been given on this thread :thumbup:

They do grow out of it, my girl was an ankle ninja assassin, grabbing on to my pjs in the morning! Now at seven months they have calmed right down, though I am mistaken for a crafty mouse occasionally :lol:

My little boy is almost two and had only had one scratch, the cat was playing with a toy and he put his hand on it (he throws them and plays fetch with the cats) his hand got in the way. Bit of kiss it better and savlon cream and now he is much better at not grabbing  I did make sure to distract them away from him when they were in a full on hunting mode, and having each other helped me, because they occupied each other.


----------

